# Need some current kibble suggestions



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our wee little dogs (7 pound JRT mix puppy and 10-12 pound elderly papillon) have been eating a raw diet. They pretty much get Franken-prey because of their size and what we have available. Sometimes we are lucky to get hunting castoffs (wild pig, elk, venison, fish), organs from neighbors who buy a lamb almost every year, etc. And sometimes we just go with grocery store meat which can get a bit heavy on the chicken, but also pork, beef, sardines. We've been doing it for years with our dogs. But I need a quick kibble alternative for times when raw just can't be done right now. I have looked at dogfoodadvisor and can see all the 5-star foods. But I'd like to hear some suggestions from that list of what you are all feeding and why. Our local feed store has just about everything, but I was overwhelmed with all the new stuff on the shelves and had no idea what samples I wanted to try.

We did have some limited experience in the past, when needed to feed kibble in a pinch, with Evo red meat. And I have fed Kirkland Puppy in the past, but not anxious to do that one again because I think there are so many new, better kibble alternatives. I'm not anxious to break the bank with dog food, but we're not starving students anymore either.

I'm really not anxious to feed a kibble from a company that has had recalls, that's how we got started feeding raw several years ago. So feel free to pipe up with what you know about recent recalls, how you would sort out the 5-star foods, and personal experiences with different brands.

Please don't make this into an argument about dogfoodadvisor ratings, I've heard that conversation. I'm just using it as a jumping off point to start my search. OK guys, let 'er rip!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

Acana or Go!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Go! looks like a great food, but is a bit pricey in my area. I can feed my dogs raw from the grocery for less than $2/lb, so I'm not anxious to spend much more than that for a 15-lb bag. 

Acana grain-free looks like it will be on the short list unless someone chimes in about any past recalls.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ziwipeak or a freeze-dried raw would be ideal if you can stand the prices. But Acana is good too.


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

When nothing else seemed to work this past summer when a dog of ours became seriously ill; we gave up and tried Acana Pacifica - within a matter of days, there was a tremendous difference in his overall well-being. 

Over a full month later, his coat, energy, mentality, everything about him is *back*.

I'm giving huge credit to a company who I once thought was over-rated; as I had tried the original Orijen formula when this same dog was a puppy and had horrible results. But the formula's have greatly changed, whatever the *total* change was, it's working for this guy.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

briteday said:


> Go! looks like a great food, but is a bit pricey in my area. I can feed my dogs raw from the grocery for less than $2/lb, so I'm not anxious to spend much more than that for a 15-lb bag.
> 
> Acana grain-free looks like it will be on the short list unless someone chimes in about any past recalls.


I second Acana and GO, but also add Orijen.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I've seen a lot about Dr. Tim's. Anyone?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I and my dog has been really happy with Taste of the Wild and Primal Freeze Dried. (Primal's pretty expensive...$26.99 for a 14oz bag here, but she loves it mixed in with her kibble).


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I like Taste of the Wild, Merrick, EVO, (all formulas for those three) and Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. I prefer EVO, but I really like TOTW for the price and availability. I use Merrick ocassionally, and use Diamond Naturals (only Extreme Athlete) if I don't have a lot of cash. 

I usually feed homemade/whole/raw foods, but will feed kibble every now and then. I won't feed anything under 30% protein, both grain-inclusive and grain-free.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

briteday said:


> I've seen a lot about Dr. Tim's. Anyone?


Actually, that would be a good choice for your pup. For a small active breed mix Pursuit would work well. Annamaet Ultra would be great too as would Precise Endurance. These three are the best in my opinion for active critters.

The breeder that was instrumental in forming the JRTCA uses Dr. Tim's, I saw it on Dr. Tim's FB page.

Taste of Wild is terrible food. It has high mineral content (ash) even with liberal use of Pea Protein. With Diamond products its not a matter of if but when there are more recalls and deaths.

Same for Merrick, blah.......same as TOTW and some others. People would rather feed inferior foods just to say to their friends they use "grain free" foods. Merrick must have the cheapest ingredients because its always for sale in my area for 39.99 a 25lb bag.

Diamond Extreme Athlete is pretty good except for the risk of recall and danger and the batches are very inconsistent.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I like any of Champion's lines (Acana, Orijen), and I like Go! as well in terms of kibble.

If you don't mind shelling out extra $$, I like ZiwiPeak (air dried), THK, Stella & Chewy's and the Orijen Freeze Dried as well


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I have recently switched to Go! and Bubba loves it.

Well, let's be honest, he's a lab and loves anything edible (the lady at the pet store was like "buy a small bag first to make sure he'll eat it!" and I laughed) but I like the ingredients and it seems nice and fresh. And the foster pom will eat it, which is a plus.


----------



## Strawberry1217 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been feeding Fromm (their grain free line) and absolutely love it. It's a smaller family owned company, and everything's made and sourced in the US. I even called them to do a project on them for school, and got to talk to the owners themselves. They've been around since the 40s and have never had a recall, too.


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I like taste of the wild and fromm a lot. My dogs do absolutely great on it. I also like Merrick, Orijen, Pioneer, ... all foods my dogs do great on.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Can you get Victor Grain Free in your area? It's got good protein content and is reasonably priced. One of my dogs eats and loves the Salmon and Sweet Potato GF variety; kibble size is pretty small, too.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Ziwipeak or a freeze-dried raw would be ideal if you can stand the prices. But Acana is good too.


Where do you find ziwipeak or freeze dried raw?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've only seen it online. www.chewy.com seems to have the best prices. It's expensive, but remember it's light so it's not as expensive as it seems like at first .


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

amdeblaey said:


> Where do you find ziwipeak or freeze dried raw?


If you feed any of those count on spending at least $7 a day per dog for Lab-sized dogs and you won't have a good experience.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Bumper1 said:


> If you feed any of those count on spending at least $7 a day per dog for Lab-sized dogs and you won't have a good experience.


Good thing both of the OP's dogs are under 12 pounds. I found this out because it was written in the opening line of this thread. Not sure where lab sized dogs come into play here. 

Also, Orijen is only costing me about $3 a day. And this is to feed my highly active 75lb Weimaraner puppy who does great on the food. You may want to both recheck your math and stop making comments about things you know nothing about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Good thing both of the OP's dogs are under 12 pounds. I found this out because it was written in the opening line of this thread. Not sure where lab sized dogs come into play here.
> 
> Also, Orijen is only costing me about $3 a day. And this is to feed my highly active 75lb Weimaraner puppy who does great on the food. You may want to both recheck your math and stop making comments about things you know nothing about.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should read all the comments because I, who has two full size labs, asked the question! I've been having a lot of problems with my dog that has IBS. We've been doing raw but raw is very frustrating for me, but I'm not sure I want to go back to kibble-so I inquired about these two that were suggested!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

amdeblaey said:


> Maybe you should read all the comments because I, who has two full size labs, asked the question! I've been having a lot of problems with my dog that has IBS. We've been doing raw but raw is very frustrating for me, but I'm not sure I want to go back to kibble-so I inquired about these two that were suggested!


have you thought about doing premade raw? not sure what your frustration is with raw, but if its the prep time that could work?


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Rescued said:


> have you thought about doing premade raw? not sure what your frustration is with raw, but if its the prep time that could work?


I'm trying to look into this, but having some trouble finding it around my area! The only I've found is this stuff called Stewart raw naturals sold at petsmart.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

amdeblaey said:


> Maybe you should read all the comments because I, who has two full size labs, asked the question! I've been having a lot of problems with my dog that has IBS. We've been doing raw but raw is very frustrating for me, but I'm not sure I want to go back to kibble-so I inquired about these two that were suggested!


OMG! I did miss that. 

My apologies, Bumper. I don't know how or why I could have missed you quoting amdeblaey. I'm so used to you talking down on Champion that I suppose I just assumed you were talking about the kibble that was mentioned above. My mistake completely. How embarrassing...gonna take this as my cue to log off for the night! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've only gotten Ziwipeak and freeze-dried raw online. www.chewy.com seems to have the best prices. I do think it would be cost-prohibitive for large dogs though . If your budget is sort of high-middle, www.hare-today or www.mypetcarnivore.com might be good options for premade. Or Nature's Menu. Their shipping is quite reasonable.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

amdeblaey said:


> I'm trying to look into this, but having some trouble finding it around my area! The only I've found is this stuff called Stewart raw naturals sold at petsmart.


Yeah what is your budget?


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Rescued said:


> Yeah what is your budget?


I don't really have a set budget for dog food. I'm feeding raw right now and probably spend $40/week.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

amdeblaey said:


> I'm trying to look into this, but having some trouble finding it around my area! The only I've found is this stuff called Stewart raw naturals sold at petsmart.


Where are you located? I've been ordering raw from My Pet Carnivore which serves the midwest on truck delivery (and continental US with shipping) and I'm quite happy with the price and quality. 

there are a few other similar raw suppliers that are regional. I've found the more "commercial" pre-made raw like Bravo to be way too expensive for large dogs.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Shell said:


> Where are you located? I've been ordering raw from My Pet Carnivore which serves the midwest on truck delivery (and continental US with shipping) and I'm quite happy with the price and quality.
> 
> there are a few other similar raw suppliers that are regional. I've found the more "commercial" pre-made raw like Bravo to be way too expensive for large dogs.


Well currently we are at Fort Campbell, getting ready to move up to Wisconsin while my husband is in Afghanistan, then back to fort Campbell in a year, and who knows after that. So that's the only problem, is I need to find something that's available where ever we might get stationed. Someone suggest Darwin to me, and I'm looking into that, but I'll also look into my pet carnivore.

Good to know about bravo because that's what I was also looking into but the closest supplier is nashville and that would be an hour drive for me.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

I have had great experience with NutriSource Grain-free (I feed the salmon version, but there is a lamb and I believe chicken as well). It's not one of the more commonly found foods, but I find the price fair (I pay $28 for 15lbs) and my dogs have done terrific on it.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> Good thing both of the OP's dogs are under 12 pounds. I found this out because it was written in the opening line of this thread. Not sure where lab sized dogs come into play here.
> 
> Also, Orijen is only costing me about $3 a day. And this is to feed my highly active 75lb Weimaraner puppy who does great on the food. You may want to both recheck your math and stop making comments about things you know nothing about.
> 
> ...


blah blah blah......you will never in your whole life know as much as I do...$3 a day you are wasting money. The other poster was asking about the rip-off dehydrated foods. Does your bag of Orijen have BHA/BHT?


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

amdeblaey said:


> Well currently we are at Fort Campbell, getting ready to move up to Wisconsin while my husband is in Afghanistan, then back to fort Campbell in a year, and who knows after that. So that's the only problem, is I need to find something that's available where ever we might get stationed. Someone suggest Darwin to me, and I'm looking into that, but I'll also look into my pet carnivore.
> 
> Good to know about bravo because that's what I was also looking into but the closest supplier is nashville and that would be an hour drive for me.


Darwin's will cost you over $300 a month.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Bumper1 said:


> blah blah blah......you will never in your whole life know as much as I do...$3 a day you are wasting money. The other poster was asking about the rip-off dehydrated foods. Does your bag of Orijen have BHA/BHT?


 nope it doesn't!

http://www.championpetfoods.com/faq/

you will never in your whole life be able to google simple questions as quickly as I do


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Rescued said:


> nope it doesn't!
> 
> http://www.championpetfoods.com/faq/
> 
> you will never in your whole life be able to google simple questions as quickly as I do


They have been saying all that garbage for years but Michigan State found BHA/BHT in the foods. Since you are such an expert just "google" it. Do they say on website where the protein meals actually come from? Or the state that found Regional Red didn't have as much protein as the label said?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bumper1 said:


> They have been saying all that garbage for years but Michigan State found BHA/BHT in the foods. Since you are such an expert just "google" it. Do they say on website where the protein meals actually come from? Or the state that found Regional Red didn't have as much protein as the label said?


From everything I can find via google, the MSU tests indicated low levels of BHA/BHT that Orijen admitted and states that they work with their suppliers to reduce that. I could not find a listing of the full tests they ran, what other foods were tested and what those results were. Only references to the tests, not a primary source. Do you have a primary source on the results from MSU?

As far as I can find, regarding Orijen---
They say they never ADD BHA/BHT but that "Champion’s BHA, BHT standard is set at true trace level not to exceed 5 ppm (parts per million) of BHA/BHT, which is 0.0005%, or one half of one thousandth of 1% – the lower limit of what most certified laboratories are able to detect or measure" since "As BHA and BHT are typically present in pet food ingredient supply chains (for example, BHA and BHT are often present in the feed fed to chickens, turkey or duck) we work with our suppliers to ensure our ingredients enable Champion’s final product standards."

Reasonable enough to me. Given the fairly common usage in the overall US food chain, some detectable amount of BHA/BHT just doesn't surprise me. 

Here's an article on BHA and BHT from the University of California Berkeley which I found an interesting read.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> From everything I can find via google, the MSU tests indicated low levels of BHA/BHT that Orijen admitted and states that they work with their suppliers to reduce that. I could not find a listing of the full tests they ran, what other foods were tested and what those results were. Only references to the tests, not a primary source. Do you have a primary source on the results from MSU?
> 
> As far as I can find, regarding Orijen---
> They say they never ADD BHA/BHT but that "Champion’s BHA, BHT standard is set at true trace level not to exceed 5 ppm (parts per million) of BHA/BHT, which is 0.0005%, or one half of one thousandth of 1% – the lower limit of what most certified laboratories are able to detect or measure" since "As BHA and BHT are typically present in pet food ingredient supply chains (for example, BHA and BHT are often present in the feed fed to chickens, turkey or duck) we work with our suppliers to ensure our ingredients enable Champion’s final product standards."
> ...


Very nice way to rationalize poor quality control and indifference to ingredient sourcing. If this had been another food you would be up in arms. Double Standards? 

How about the when it was disclosed the fish by-products that were disposed?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Bumper1 said:


> Very nice way to rationalize poor quality control and indifference to ingredient sourcing. If this had been another food you would be up in arms. Double Standards?
> 
> How about the when it was disclosed the fish by-products that were disposed?


Do you have a primary source on the results from MSU?

I have never fed Orijen. I have no connection with the company and no interest in tracking every detail of their actions. No double standard, I simply would like to have the information on the entire study to see what other foods were tested and what those results were. Since you've "cited" this MSU study multiple times (without actually citing it since no links etc were provided) then it should be easy for you help the rest of us become informed consumers also


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Ziwipeak. It is the best training treats I've found but I wouldn't feed it full time. I fed my two pure ziwipeak for 10 days when Summer was refusing anything softer and couldn't eat kibble and we went through a whole bag. 

I feed Acana and have also used Go recently. My trainers' dogs are on Go and look great but my dogs didn't care for it much.


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're just needing back up kibble, some tiny-sized ones I've used or currently use are Nature's Logic, Horizon Amicus, Nature's Variety Instinct, Epigen and Nutrisource grain free Lamb.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My favorite dog foods are dr Tim's, Annamaet and Natures Logic.


----------



## Marky82 (Sep 30, 2013)

I recently switched to Taste of the Wild for my 5 month old, 6lb puppy. He loves the taste and his poops are better.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> My favorite dog foods are dr Tim's, Annamaet and Natures Logic.


I'm trying to order some Dr. Tim's. He's actually sending me some samples. What do you like most about these three brands?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> I'm trying to order some Dr. Tim's. He's actually sending me some samples. What do you like most about these three brands?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The companies, their availability to talk to pet owners, the food, in the case of dr Tim's especially, good prices for people looking for a good food at a good price.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

amdeblaey said:


> Well currently we are at Fort Campbell, getting ready to move up to Wisconsin while my husband is in Afghanistan, then back to fort Campbell in a year, and who knows after that. So that's the only problem, is I need to find something that's available where ever we might get stationed. Someone suggest Darwin to me, and I'm looking into that, but I'll also look into my pet carnivore.
> 
> Good to know about bravo because that's what I was also looking into but the closest supplier is nashville and that would be an hour drive for me.


What part of WI are moving to? 

Dr.Tims, Annamaet, Orjien, Acana,Go, Nature Logic & Fromm are good kibble-based dog foods. Ziwipeak is one of the best foods,but it's expensive. Especially for two Labs

Farmina is also another good food. From what I know it's not available yet in the states.


----------

